# Gecko tail tip gone dry and black



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

My Leo had a run in with the other Leo and she got bit on her tail afew weeks ago but didn't drop it. I took her to the vets and he gave me some cream to stop infection. All was fine but just noticed the tip of her tail is dry and flat. Looks like it has died and further down her tail is starting to dis-colour

Does any1 no why this has happened and what isnthe best thing to do ???

Thx


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

urm just leave it, this happend to my leopard gecko for no reason she never even got bit, it went all black and hard, but its totally fine now after a few sheds! hope this helps!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

My first inclination would be to wait until the next shed, see if the discolouration goes with the shed skin.
If not, then a vet would be in order as it sounds, without you going into more detail, like necrosis.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> My first inclination would be to wait until the next shed, see if the discolouration goes with the shed skin.
> If not, then a vet would be in order as it sounds, without you going into more detail, like necrosis.


*nods* if it is necrosis then the end may need to be removed by a vet to prevent it affecting healthy tissue


----------



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

She recently shed like last week. I have never heard of necrosis. Please could explain what this is ?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

andy_gg said:


> She recently shed like last week. I have never heard of necrosis. Please could explain what this is ?


Necrosis is basically skin tissue dying. There are many reasons for it, for example loss of circulation to the affected area or an infection. Hence why it turns black as the tissue decays.
I'd be tempted to hang on until the next shed still, dependent on her shedding timescale, though if the discolouration appears to move up the site of affliction (i.e. moves up the tail) or her behaviour changes in any way at all during that time, I would consider a vet.


----------



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

Great thanks ally for the help and all the info will keep an eye on her

Thanks again


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Necrosis simply means tissue dying - there are different causes of it.
OK. This is what you need to do IMO. Keep her on her own so that there is no repeat of biting. Measure the length of tail that is affected. It is probable that this is caused by an interuption of the blood supply as Ophexis says, in which case the affected area will not spread and will just drop off - in old fashioned terms - dry necrosis. No real harm done. 
However if the affected area spreads up the tail even by a small amount then the Leo has to have this removed as it is symptomatic of an infection - old fashioned terms - wet necrosis. Think gangrene. If this happens take the Leo back to the vet ASAP.


----------



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

Great thanks dor that jools


----------

